# Gear Shifter Problem



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a problem with the gear shifter. My speed gear shifter lever is on the right. The picture in attachment shows where the problem area is. On the picture, left is the shifter and it is loose inside. As a result, I am not able to shift gear, easily or sometimes it is not possible to shift gears because it is jammed.

I am sure this will be a problem for other Murray users. Lately, I’ve been using single gear to move snows. Any help on fixing this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You have to tip the snow blower forward onto its front housing and then remove the bottom cover from the blower transmission. Odds are your hex shaft is gummed up and just needs cleaned.

Is this your problem?


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Speed Lever Jam*

Thanks for the lead. I have not taken apart the back panel yet. If all snow blower works this way, I can see that would be the problem. I will have to take the back panel off and see what is hiding in there. Again, thanks for the lead and I will report the findings at later time.


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

I took the bottom panel off Sunday and learned that the hex shaft is all greased up nicely so the plate move smoothly. No problem with the hex shaft.

Only thing that I saw that may be a problem is the whole shifter module itself has lot of play in them. I could not figure out what is causing the play. Because there are much room for a shifter movements, the shifter lever sometimes does not work. This is not I should have took some pics when I had it apart to show you but because of the play in the shifters a rubber grommet into the friction plates room also has lot of play. As a result, the shift is often difficult. I think it may something I can show you with a pics but need to make a movie to show but I do not have movie camera.

I think this may be a design flaw or whatever is causing the shifter play may be the problem. I am sorry, if I have explained it well. I could not figure out by looking at the thing. I re-greased the hex shaft with thin layer of Lithium Grease and applied more gear grease onto the chains and put the bottom lid back on.

Anyone who has same model, I am guessing, will experience similar problem. Let me know if you do.


----------

